# How to Clean This Tank?!



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

My buddy has a 75g with black sand that's completely overrun with snails from overfeeding guppies. I would like to take it down over the holidays and completely redo the tank. What is the easiest way of removing all the sand without actually moving the tank itself? I'm thinking about going barebottom for that tank for the future.

EDIT: I will probably remove/sell/give away all the livestock before the cleaning so don't have to worry about that!


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

If the tank is filled with water, you should be able to easily siphon the sand out like doing a WC.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

+1 to what Shaobo stated. Not sure whether you want to siphon all the sand into the sink or into a bucket. I would say siphon into a bucket and just dispose of the water thereafter.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd scoop it out with a small plastic container (such as come with Aquaflora plants) into a bucket and then, while there is still water in the tank, siphon out the rest. Then rinse, swish, siphon again. 

I wouldn't put sand into the sink. It would probably sit in the trap and cause headaches for you later. Toss the water outside into the garden or onto a stretch of grass if it's just tank water.

I just did this for a couple of tanks recently and it worked well although it was Eco Complete rather than sand.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I think there was an old thread on this.

My way: Pump all the water out. After that use a plastic dust pan to take out big scoop at a time.

April's way: Fish nets - lots of them and lots of patience 

If you have a clean powerful wet-dry vacuum. You can suck that out real fast. Mine was used in the shop, so I use it to suck out the last little bit that the dust pan could not scoop out and dispose them.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

i think i have both pans and fishnets! and likely plenty of time after the exams! thanks everyone


----------

